# Corporal Scott Smith SOER



## digrar (Oct 24, 2012)

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...front-every-time/story-e6frg8yo-1226501873154



> *Digger out in front every time*
> 
> 
> by: Brendan Nicholson, Defence editor
> ...


 

Rest in peace digger.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 24, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace, Corporal.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 24, 2012)

Damn, 24 y/o.  
RIP.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Rest in Peace....


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 24, 2012)

RIP Digger.


----------



## Dame (Oct 25, 2012)

God rest you, Digger.


----------



## tova (Oct 25, 2012)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 25, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## CDG (Oct 25, 2012)

RIP Digger.


----------



## elle (Oct 25, 2012)

Rest In Peace


----------



## AKkeith (Oct 25, 2012)

Rest in peace Digger. You've earned it.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 25, 2012)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## ProPatria (Oct 25, 2012)

Rest In Peace


----------



## 21C (Oct 25, 2012)

RIP, Warrior.


----------

